# Need an ID for a new plant



## Carson789 (Feb 26, 2018)

I just got a new plant from my LFS and it wasnt labeled, i am pretty sure it is a type of hair grass maybe dwarf hair grass but i wanted to get some other opinions.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

That looks like a miniature sword plant, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=216&category=genus&spec=Echinodorus


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm just guessing but it looks like a lilaeopsis brasiliensis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Tsin21 said:


> I'm just guessing but it looks like a lilaeopsis brasiliensis.


I think that's probably it.


----------

